# Bent Metal Chain Link Fence Posts



## rnolte (Aug 4, 2006)

There was a bad storm in which several trees fell on my chain link fence. I am replacing the top rail but many posts are bent, some are bent at 30 degrees or more. Should I try to bend these posts back to vertical using a come-along? or simply replace all the damage posts?


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum Rnolte:
You could try with a come along or maybe a little bit larger pipe that will slip down over the post to control any double bending. I'm afraid the posts will break off, or almost, when you bend them back; especially if the bend caused a crease in them. I wish you well on them, let us know how it turns out.
Glenn


----------

